# Word is Holyfield is going to be #1 back



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 13, 2018)

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/georgia-football-elijah-holyfield-uga-scrimmage

This should get you hyped for the season. This offense is loaded. And we finally have a O-line that will dominate across the board on top of it.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 13, 2018)

Also saw an article that said he's been getting 1st team reps in practice


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2018)

He must have made some good progress this off season because Swift was way ahead of him last year as a freshman. Both are studs!!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> He must have made some good progress this off season because Swift was way ahead of him last year as a freshman. Both are studs!!



I think they're gonna be another dynamic duo. Holyfield is a bruiser of a back with great speed and Swift straight up outruns everyone on the field. I feel for opposing D coordinators. That doesn't even include White, Cook, or Herrien. I could see us having two 1000+ runners with the line we have


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 13, 2018)

Yep, said a couple weeks ago I'd be 0% surprised to see him have a breakout year. 

IMO, EH is an obvious stud. I think his lack of play time came from lack of effort or buy in (IE-Nauta) in practice and the fact he is looking like the #1 back is more due to him seeing the light. Chubb and Michel in front of everyone last year didn't help. But I think Swift came in and had the mentality of doing whatever CKS asked him to do VS Holyfield thing he was just there to be a RB.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 13, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Yep, said a couple weeks ago I'd be 0% surprised to see him have a breakout year.
> 
> IMO, EH is an obvious stud. I think his lack of play time came from lack of effort or buy in (IE-Nauta) in practice and the fact he is looking like the #1 back is more due to him seeing the light. Chubb and Michel in front of everyone last year didn't help. But I think Swift came in and had the mentality of doing whatever CKS asked him to do VS Holyfield thing he was just there to be a RB.



I'm sure it gets to his head that he's Evander's son. I would agree with you completely. I bet he thought he was the big man on campus when he arrived and needed to be humbled a little. He really started to shine against Florida and into the later games last year.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 13, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Yep, said a couple weeks ago I'd be 0% surprised to see him have a breakout year.
> 
> IMO, EH is an obvious stud. I think his lack of play time came from lack of effort or buy in (IE-Nauta) in practice and the fact he is looking like the #1 back is more due to him seeing the light. Chubb and Michel in front of everyone last year didn't help. But I think Swift came in and had the mentality of doing whatever CKS asked him to do VS Holyfield thing he was just there to be a RB.



This. ^ Swift made the most of every carry he got and he played like he was competing for Chubb's or Michel's slot. Holyfield didn't show very much last year. I hope this means he's stepped it up and he's giving CKS everything he's got.

I'm not buying the hype on this team. They lost some serious impact player seniors to graduation. Until I see them curb stomping everything and everybody I'll be in wait and see mode. CKS has established winning at UGA. I hope this team is a follow on of that philosophy. Bama expects to win every game and they play to win every game. That's where we need to be.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2018)

The biggest sign I seen that Holyfield was not doing something right was when Sony got hurt in the SECCG. It was Swift all the way. Swift is the better back but they’ll provide a great 1,2 punch.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 13, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I'm not buying the hype on this team. They lost some serious impact player seniors to graduation. Until I see them curb stomping everything and everybody I'll be in wait and see mode. CKS has established winning at UGA. I hope this team is a follow on of that philosophy. Bama expects to win every game and they play to win every game. That's where we need to be.



I buy in on the hype around the offense solely because the offensive line. I think the defense will take some time getting adjusted. But having almost the entire line back is huge. Wynn was great, but he was an over achiever. I think Thomas is going to be twice the tackle he was. Plus, we are deep in the line. That's the only reason I'm buying the hype. If this was 3 years ago I would not buy into it because we never had great lines until now.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2018)

elfiii said:


> This. ^ Swift made the most of every carry he got and he played like he was competing for Chubb's or Michel's slot. Holyfield didn't show very much last year. I hope this means he's stepped it up and he's giving CKS everything he's got.
> 
> I'm not buying the hype on this team. They lost some serious impact player seniors to graduation. Until I see them curb stomping everything and everybody I'll be in wait and see mode. CKS has established winning at UGA. I hope this team is a follow on of that philosophy. Bama expects to win every game and they play to win every game. That's where we need to be.



This will be a good not sure it’ll be great. The D line depth is not good at all!! Good teams ran the ball on us last year at will and good teams threw the ball at will. But, the back end of the D is much improved talent wise and I think will be much improved! We lost a lot of play makers as you stated the biggest that I think makes us weaker is on defense. Our run game will be as good maybe better this year I believe and I base that on the O line. But if we can keep Robinson and Hardman healthy those two will score a lot of points. The offense can truly spread the D out now with having two legit deep ball threats! That will also give us more TE involvement as well because those two will create a lot of double teams. This offense could be fun to watch. Tge D scares the crap out of me!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 13, 2018)

If only Roquan Smith had one more year of eligibility.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> This will be a good not sure it’ll be great. The D line depth is not good at all!! Good teams ran the ball on us last year at will and good teams threw the ball at will. But, the back end of the D is much improved talent wise and I think will be much improved! We lost a lot of play makers as you stated the biggest that I think makes us weaker is on defense. Our run game will be as good maybe better this year I believe and I base that on the O line. But if we can keep Robinson and Hardman healthy those two will score a lot of points. The offense can truly spread the D out now with having two legit deep ball threats! That will also give us more TE involvement as well because those two will create a lot of double teams. This offense could be fun to watch. Tge D scares the crap out of me!



USC really has me worried just because of the defense. 2nd week, in Columbia, and Muschamp has quietly been building it up over there. It's always hard to score against his defenses. I think this year we should be able to outscore anyone, but there's gonna be a lot of shootouts(I personally hate those games, would much rather watch a good defensive game)


----------



## elfiii (Aug 13, 2018)

HunterJoe24 said:


> USC really has me worried just because of the defense. 2nd week, in Columbia, and Muschamp has quietly been building it up over there. It's always hard to score against his defenses. I think this year we should be able to outscore anyone, but there's gonna be a lot of shootouts(I personally hate those games, would much rather watch a good defensive game)



I'm more worried about our defense than our offense. If it's a shootout it will be because of our D. Regardless, they better not misunderestimate Muschamp. He will have the Gamecocks up for us.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 13, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I'm more worried about our defense than our offense. If it's a shootout it will be because of our D. Regardless, they better not misunderestimate Muschamp. He will have the Gamecocks up for us.



I should have said because of our defense, that's what I intended. Muschamp's biggest problem at UF was he could never get a good O coordinator. If we lose to USC they could very well win the East. They have a pretty easy West schedule and we do not.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2018)

elfiii said:


> This. ^ Swift made the most of every carry he got and he played like he was competing for Chubb's or Michel's slot. Holyfield didn't show very much last year. I hope this means he's stepped it up and he's giving CKS everything he's got.
> 
> I'm not buying the hype on this team. They lost some serious impact player seniors to graduation. Until I see them curb stomping everything and everybody I'll be in wait and see mode. CKS has established winning at UGA. I hope this team is a follow on of that philosophy. Bama expects to win every game and they play to win every game. That's where we need to be.


yep.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2018)

HunterJoe24 said:


> USC really has me worried just because of the defense. 2nd week, in Columbia, and Muschamp has quietly been building it up over there. It's always hard to score against his defenses. I think this year we should be able to outscore anyone, but there's gonna be a lot of shootouts(I personally hate those games, would much rather watch a good defensive game)



You never lake anyone for granted but USC J.R. doesn’t worry me at all. This isn’t a Richt coached team and no one know Muschamp better than Kirby. We are light years ahead of that program and Muschamp had a whole heap more work to do there than Kirby did. Spurrier left them in shambles. They have serious depth issues. Muschamp will need another couple years to get that coop back on track.


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 13, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I'm not buying the hype on this team. They lost some serious impact player seniors to graduation. Until I see them curb stomping everything and everybody I'll be in wait and see mode.


I agree and I am also in wait and see mode. BUT, what is different this year is the CKS interviews. In previous pre-seasons he has harped on all of the areas they need to improve and rarely was complimentary. But after Saturday's closed scrimmage, he was actually complimenting the effort, physicality and execution. 

Maybe I am reading too much into it. But if CKS was belittling the effort last pre-season and they went 13-1.......whats in store for this season if he actually LIKES what he sees at this point?


----------



## elfiii (Aug 13, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Maybe I am reading too much into it. But if CKS was belittling the effort last pre-season and they went 13-1.......whats in store for this season if he actually LIKES what he sees at this point?



Talk is cheap.


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 13, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Talk is cheap.


Touche'

But Kirby doesn't seem like the type to compliment when it ain't warranted.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> You never lake anyone for granted but USC J.R. doesn’t worry me at all. This isn’t a Richt coached team and no one know Muschamp better than Kirby. We are light years ahead of that program and Muschamp had a whole heap more work to do there than Kirby did. Spurrier left them in shambles. They have serious depth issues. Muschamp will need another couple years to get that coop back on track.



We should beat them, but to write them off would be foolish. Muschamp is doing surprisingly well recruiting but you don't hear about it because he's not Clemson, Uga, or Bama. Depth issues usually start becoming a problem around week 6 or 7. Of all the games on our schedule this one gets the most concern from me imo.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2018)

Heck with SC, we got to Play Austin Peay first, and I am worried about them.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2018)

HunterJoe24 said:


> We should beat them, but to write them off would be foolish. Muschamp is doing surprisingly well recruiting but you don't hear about it because he's not Clemson, Uga, or Bama. Depth issues usually start becoming a problem around week 6 or 7. Of all the games on our schedule this one gets the most concern from me imo.



I’m looking ahead or around but depth issues get you in the 3rd and 4th quarter first. Here’s a look at what his classes look like since arriving at Cakalacky...

https://247sports.com/college/south-carolina/Season/2018-Football/Commits/

https://247sports.com/college/south-carolina/Season/2017-Football/Commits/

https://247sports.com/college/south-carolina/Season/2016-Football/Commits/


Just remember this ain’t Richt UGA football. I’m not declaring victory but I’m not in the least worried about that game. Muschamp has yet to prove he’s a great HC. It’s a road game in a tough environment it won’t be easy but we should win. His classes aren’t even in the top 5 of the SEC.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I’m looking ahead or around but depth issues get you in the 3rd and 4th quarter first. Here’s a look at what his classes look like since arriving at Cakalacky...
> 
> https://247sports.com/college/south-carolina/Season/2018-Football/Commits/
> 
> ...




USC is not being coached by Spurrier. I have ZERO fear of losing to the chickens. And it's in Athens. Dawgs roll the gamecocks! 

And there's not a single Gamecock in this forum that is willing to do an Avatar bet on this game cause they know, they suck!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 13, 2018)

USC vs Ga is in Columbia, A very important ballgame for the dawgs.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I’m looking ahead or around but depth issues get you in the 3rd and 4th quarter first. Here’s a look at what his classes look like since arriving at Cakalacky...
> 
> https://247sports.com/college/south-carolina/Season/2018-Football/Commits/
> 
> ...



For the gamecocks that recruiting is not bad at all. They might not be getting all the 5 stars, but getting a bunch of 4 stars isn't bad. I'm agreeing with it should be a win but it won't be easy. It's a more important game than fans realize.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 13, 2018)

they getting a bunch of 4 stars cause UGA is getting all the 5 stars, 4 stars are just the Dawgs rejects!!!! Ill confidently walk out on that limb and predict UGA wins by 17+ in chicken town.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2018)

You Dawgies will learn soon enough that there doesn't necessarily have to be just 1 number one back. Or just 1 number one of any position. When you have depth players of equal talent can be rotated in and out, or started in alternating games ect. 

It really isn't important what number Holyfields starting number/position is. What is important is his numbers on the field.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2018)

HunterJoe24 said:


> For the gamecocks that recruiting is not bad at all. They might not be getting all the 5 stars, but getting a bunch of 4 stars isn't bad. I'm agreeing with it should be a win but it won't be easy. It's a more important game than fans realize.



My point is over the last 3 years he’s still below average in his own conference. That’s exactly where they’ve always been. Spurrier was a heck of a coach and Muschamp hasn’t done crap in 6 years of trying. He couldn’t do it at UF and that place is a lot easier to recruit than his current job. Don’t be fooled by his class having a few 4 stars look at the depth at each position. He’s in trouble for a couple more years or longer if he can’t recruit even better than he has. Kirby will be his daddy in recruiting and winning.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Aug 13, 2018)

elfiii said:


> If only Roquan Smith had one more year of eligibility.



He had a year of eligibility left.  That being said, his agent's next move may be to ask for Roquan to be reinstated.  The way the NCAA has been granting waivers, who knows how it would turn out.  Surely Kirby can roll another seven.....or has a copy of the picture he is using to blackmail the NCAA.  

It may just bluff the Bears into stepping up and paying Roquan.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> My point is over the last 3 years he’s still below average in his own conference. That’s exactly where they’ve always been. Spurrier was a heck of a coach and Muschamp hasn’t done crap in 6 years of trying. He couldn’t do it at UF and that place is a lot easier to recruit than his current job. Don’t be fooled by his class having a few 4 stars look at the depth at each position. He’s in trouble for a couple more years or longer if he can’t recruit even better than he has. Kirby will be his daddy in recruiting and winning.



Oh I agree 100%, Kirby should own him, I'm just saying that game worries me more than LSU and possibly Auburn. Our line alone should be able to own anyone in the sec


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 13, 2018)

bilgerat said:


> Ill confidently walk out on that limb and predict UGA wins by 17+ in chicken town.


Yep! They are favored by 13.5 for a reason.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You Dawgies will learn soon enough that there doesn't necessarily have to be just 1 number one back. Or just 1 number one of any position. When you have depth players of equal talent can be rotated in and out, or started in alternating games ect.
> 
> It really isn't important what number Holyfields starting number/position is. What is important is his numbers on the field.



Got to agree with that. certainly was not a #1 rb last year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 13, 2018)

For what it's worth, I've been saying I felt Holyfield would have a breakout year for months. Dude showed flashes of what he can do last year. I think he feels he has something to prove and ready to prove it. I'm pumped to see what he can do. If he is able to perform as I expect, we may not have to burn a year of eligibility on one or more of our other backs. Man, we have so many horses to put on the field, it seems unfair! Gitty up, boys!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 13, 2018)

Are any Dawg fans concerned about a bad playoff performance after playing such a weak regular season schedule?


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 13, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Are any Dawg fans concerned about a bad playoff performance after playing such a weak regular season schedule?


nope


----------



## Horns (Aug 13, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Are any Dawg fans concerned about a bad playoff performance after playing such a weak regular season schedule?


Not with the coaches we have now


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 13, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Heck with SC, we got to Play Austin Peay first, and I am worried about them.




That’s kind of embarrassing.  They should’ve at least made it a Tulane or someone like Middle Tennessee.  Austin Peay!?!?...


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 13, 2018)

....kind of like the Seminoles I root for playing Samford.  It’s a shame. Great for the kids I guess to say they played the Noles, and the money the game provides, but a shame for competitive football.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> ....kind of like the Seminoles I root for playing Samford.  It’s a shame. Great for the kids I guess to say they played the Noles, and the money the game provides, but a shame for competitive football.


To go to a true bracketed playoff system all out of conference games and gimme money games to smaller colleges would need to be cut out. I am all for conference division play only for a shorter regular season, then a conference championship and brackets from there on out. But then, that would rob a ton of $$$$ out of the NCAA's pocket so they are never going to let that happen. 

I get the money games for smaller colleges. It is the only way they can grow their programs. Citadel got around $500k for playing Clemson last year. This year they will play Bama and there is no telling how much they'll make off of that game. Those are huge figures to programs such as theirs and go a long way in helping fund their programs. 

Sort of like when Tennessee plays a big team, it helps them foot the food bill for Phat Phil Phulmer.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> That’s kind of embarrassing.  They should’ve at least made it a Tulane or someone like Middle Tennessee.  Austin Peay!?!?...



What you say is probably true, but I still worry about them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 14, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> That’s kind of embarrassing.  They should’ve at least made it a Tulane or someone like Middle Tennessee.  Austin Peay!?!?...




Middle Tennessee State was better than the Vols last year.. And they went to a Bowl Game.. 

That makes the Vols the 4th best team in the State of Tennessee last year!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 14, 2018)

I think the offense is going to be off the chain, but the defense has to grow up fast and stay healthy.

Anyone who isn't worried about playing USC in Columbia isn't paying attention.  That is usually a hard away game and Muschamp is a better coach than some here are giving him credit for.

As for saying the spread in sports betting predicting anything, you don't understand the betting game.  The spread is set by what it needs to be to attract sufficient folks to bet.  The house just wants to make it's cut.


----------



## red neck richie (Aug 14, 2018)

Hope Holyfield can stay off the weed. You dont just replace backs like chubb and sony.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> I think the offense is going to be off the chain, but the defense has to grow up fast and stay healthy.
> 
> Anyone who isn't worried about playing USC in Columbia isn't paying attention.  That is usually a hard away game and Muschamp is a better coach than some here are giving him credit for.
> 
> As for saying the spread in sports betting predicting anything, you don't understand the betting game.  The spread is set by what it needs to be to attract sufficient folks to bet.  The house just wants to make it's cut.



Muschamp ain’t Spurrier..... Kirby ain’t Richt. So, I’m not concerned about USCjr in the least. It’ll be a tough game in a tough environment but we come out on top. Muschamp has at least another year or two before he builds the depth he needs... Pay attention to LSU and Auburn... Those two games could end in a loss. Never take anyone for granted. But Boom ain’t ready to beat the Dawgs at least not yet. Go Dawgs!


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 14, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> As for saying the spread in sports betting predicting anything, you don't understand the betting game.  The spread is set by what it needs to be to attract sufficient folks to bet.  The house just wants to make it's cut.


They also aren’t in the business of losing money. A 4 point favorite at home is one thing. A 2 TD spread away is telling a pretty lopsided story.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Muschamp ain’t Spurrier..... Kirby ain’t Richt. So, I’m not concerned about USCjr in the least. It’ll be a tough game in a tough environment but we come out on top. Muschamp has at least another year or two before he builds the depth he needs... Pay attention to LSU and Auburn... Those two games could end in a loss. Never take anyone for granted. But Boom ain’t ready to beat the Dawgs at least not yet. Go Dawgs!



If he has any intention of beating CKS, he better do it this year, as the talent gap is approaching Grand Canyon scale.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> If he has any intention of beating CKS, he better do it this year, as the talent gap is approaching Grand Canyon scale.



Muschamp is one deep on blue chip talent we are close to 3 deep working on getting 4 deep. I could care less about Vegas and spreads. We take over that game in the 3 rd quarter and roll from there. We will spread Booms D out and kill them with RPO’s.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 15, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Muschamp is one deep on blue chip talent we are close to 3 deep working on getting 4 deep. I could care less about Vegas and spreads. We take over that game in the 3 rd quarter and roll from there. We will spread Booms D out and kill them with RPO’s.



^^THIS^^!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 15, 2018)

...not to get off topic, and I'm not a fan of either, but Muschamp is far underrated as a coach.  He was given a piece of leftover poo at UF and polished it about as good as it could be polished.  And was replaced with WHOOO?  I can't understand the AD's call there. Kirby will ALWAYS have more depth than Muschamp, regardless of who's the better recruiter - he's got UGA as his gun, Muschamp has a knife.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 15, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Muschamp is one deep on blue chip talent we are close to 3 deep working on getting 4 deep. I could care less about Vegas and spreads. We take over that game in the 3 rd quarter and roll from there. We will spread Booms D out and kill them with RPO’s.



I'm thinking CKS will go for the jugular early and then let the players down deep on the depth chart get playing time in the 2nd half. That's what I would do. Get my "Go" team the reps they need to get sharp and then let the insurance policy players get time. It's not if somebody is going to get hurt during the season, it's when. When it happens the next guy on the depth chart needs to be keen as mustard and ready to rock n roll.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 15, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> ...not to get off topic, and I'm not a fan of either, but Muschamp is far underrated as a coach.  He was given a piece of leftover poo at UF and polished it about as good as it could be polished.  And was replaced with WHOOO?  I can't understand the AD's call there. Kirby will ALWAYS have more depth than Muschamp, regardless of who's the better recruiter - he's got UGA as his gun, Muschamp has a knife.



"piece of leftover poo at UF"??????!!!!!!!! REALLY?????????!!!!!!!!!

From Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florida_football#Championships



What's missing? Oh yeah a Bowl Game in '13. He inherited a team at UF just a couple years removed from a NC, in one of the MOST FERTILE recruiting rounds in the Nation, at a School that some rank among the best jobs in the Nation Started it on a steep drop to the dung heap it is now. Also from Wikipedia:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Will_Muschamp



> *Florida*
> On December 11, 2010, University of Florida athletic director Jeremy Foley named Muschamp to succeed Urban Meyer as the 23rd head coach of the Florida Gators football program.[9]  In his first year as head coach, Muschamp led the Gators to a 7–6 record overall and a 3-5 record in the SEC. This was the first losing conference record for the Gators since 1979.  In 2011, Muschamp's Gators struggled on offense, ranking 98th in total offense and 83rd in passing offense. Muschamp's Gators earned a 24–17 Gator Bowl victory over the Ohio State Buckeyes playing under interim coach, Luke Fickell. The following spring, Muschamp brought in the No. 5 recruiting class in the nation according to Scout.com. However, the class had no top offensive talent and only two offensive linemen.
> In 2012, Muschamp led the Gators to an 11–2 season with four wins over teams that were ranked among the top twelve of the BCS standings at the end of the regular season, including Texas A&M, LSU, South Carolina, and Florida State. The season also included a near loss to a non-BCS school Louisiana-Lafayette and a loss to Georgia in which Muschamp's Gators scored no touchdowns, costing the Gators the SEC East Division Title. The season ended with a disappointing 23–33 loss to the Louisville Cardinals in the Sugar Bowl. Although the 2012 Gators had a top defense, the season was primarily hampered by the lack of offensive output again. In 2012, the Gators offense ranked 97th in total offense and 116th (out of 124 teams) in passing offense. The following spring, Muschamp brought in the No. 7 recruiting class in the nation according to Scout.com.
> It initially appeared the success would continue in 2013, when the Gators started out 4-1. However, they would lose seven consecutive games, their longest losing stream in recent memory. The 4-8 record was the Gators' first losing season since 1979. Muschamp again had a losing record in the SEC, 3–5. This made Muschamp the first Gators coach to have two losing SEC records since the 1950s. This also ended a 22-year bowl streak that dated back to 1991 when the Gators came off probation. The season included two particularly humiliating losses. The first was a homecoming loss to Vanderbilt—their first loss to the Commodores since 1988 and first at home since 1945. Muschamp's Gators also lost to an FCS team, Georgia Southern, the first loss to a lower division team in the history of the program. Muschamp lost to traditional rival Georgia for the third consecutive year and a 30-point loss to Florida State in the season's final game dropped his record against the Seminoles to 1–2. The Gator defense was again one of the best in the nation, ranking eighth in total defense. However, the Gator offense was again ineffective, ranking 114th nationally in total offense and 107th in passing. After the season, Florida athletic director Jeremy Foley brought Muschamp back for another season. The following spring, Muschamp's Gators brought in the No. 9 recruiting class, which trailed five other SEC teams and rival Florida State.
> Despite a lackluster 2013 season, expectations were high for Muschamp and the Gators for the 2014 campaign. After a 42–13 homecoming loss to Missouri, some Gator fans called for Muschamp to be fired immediately.  However, Foley refused to do so and allowed Muschamp to coach the annual Florida-Georgia football game. Florida, a 10-point underdog came in starting true freshman Treon Harris with throwing the ball only six times the Gators compiled 428 yards rushing to upset the 11th ranked Bulldogs 38–20. However, after a 23–20 overtime home loss to South Carolina 2 weeks later on November 16, 2014, Foley announced that Muschamp would be stepping down following the conclusion of the 2014 regular season, citing the season's high number of losses. Muschamp remarked, "I was given every opportunity to get it done here and I simply didn't win enough games—that is the bottom line. I'm disappointed that I didn't get it done and it is my responsibility to get it done."[25]



From 24/7 Sports:

Meyer recruiting at UF: (National Rankings)
2005 Ranked 12th with 0-5stars, 7-4stars and 10-3stars.17 players total

2006 2nd with 3-15-3 respectively 24 total

2007 1st with 5-13-6    29 total

2008 5th with 2-14-2    22 total

2009 7th with 4-7-7 only 18 total

2010 1st with 5-17-6 28 total

Muschamp recruiting at UF:

2011 11th with 1-10-8 19 total (Some leeway must be granted here due to coaching staff changes in Dec 2010)

2012 3rd with 3-13-7 23 total

2013 3rd with 2-14-12  28 total

2014 9th with 1-8-15 24 total

Spurrier recruiting at SC:

2010 34th with 1-3-15 23 total

2011 17th with 1-6-24 33 total

2012 15th with 0-10-15 25 total

2013 20th with 0-4-15 21 total

2014 19th with 0-10-10 20 total

2015 20th with 0-7-23 31 total

Muschamp recruiting at SC:

2016 25th with 0-6-20 27 total

2017 21th with 0-6-20 26 total

2018 18th with 0-9-13 22 total

See any pattern here? The Chump had it all at UF and failed miserably. Spurrier succeeded at SC because he is one of the greatest coaches of our age (credit where credit is due). The Chump is NOT Spurrier. At Florida he inherited a program that was near its pinnacle and ran it into the ground. Now at SC he has inherited a program that was already in decline and you think he'll make it BETTER?????!!!!! With recruiting classes averaging around 20th Nationally with ZERO 5 star recruits vs the UF classes that averaged Top 5???????!!!!!!!

Now something CAN BE said for learning your lesson after a failed first start and I believe some very good coaches got off to a rocky start but only time will tell if the Chump will be one of them.

I don't give SC 0% chance to win, that would be foolish, but the possibility is low and it's why we play the game. Dawgs roll by double digits.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 15, 2018)

He inherited a program that was near it's pinnacle?  Seriously?  Cmon.  That's your head coach.  Not to take away from what he's done since being there, but he inherited one of the most talented teams in the nation.  Cmon, you're too emotionally invested to see certain things.  Being too much of a FANatic can make things cloudy, and cause stress.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 15, 2018)

I have no stress. That's why at 50 I don't need to take BP meds. I simply posted the facts. The recruiting ALONE tells the tale.

As I said, Spurrier succeeded at SC with inferior talent because he was a superior coach. The Chump, who failed at UF WITH superior talent, is NOT Spurrier and will most likely never compete with the top programs in the country, The Dawgs included, unless they allow him to. Will he win games, yes, but will more often than not lose to the Top 10's in the country.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2018)

ddgarcia said:


> "piece of leftover poo at UF"??????!!!!!!!! REALLY?????????!!!!!!!!!
> 
> From Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florida_football#Championships
> 
> ...



Well said backed up with facts.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 15, 2018)

Yep those statistics make for a great argument.  Still doesnt change the fact the football program wasn’t left in an attractive state by Urban dumping on them - recruits dropped like flies and Chump as you call him did a better job than accredited for.. 

Your situation was very much different in that Kirby walked into a stable full of studs.  But I sure hope the USC game rolls the dawgs way... no telling what ole Chump would be called if he pulled that one off.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 15, 2018)

AND on a serious note, Kudos to KS for waiting for the right job and opportunity.  He had other chances for sure.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 15, 2018)

Ya buncha nervous Nellies. Dawgs roll the birds in front of their mommas and daddies. Boom has his kids hang around for a half and then depth kills em….Cola is built on the hinges of hades and the heat takes too much of a toll on their 1's ...their twos and threes can in no way hang with our twos and threes.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2018)

MCBUCK said:


> Ya buncha nervous Nellies. Dawgs roll the birds in front of their mommas and daddies. Boom has his kids hang around for a half and then depth kills em….Cola is built on the hinges of hades and the heat takes too much of a toll on their 1's ...their twos and threes can in no way hang with our twos and threes.



Exactly!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> He inherited a program that was near it's pinnacle?  Seriously?  Cmon.  That's your head coach.  Not to take away from what he's done since being there, but he inherited one of the most talented teams in the nation.  Cmon, you're too emotionally invested to see certain things.  Being too much of a FANatic can make things cloudy, and cause stress.



The talent might have been there, although I dont think it was all of that with whip cream on top. What he did inherit was a team that had no clue of how to wind, and a weak OL. It is usually harder to change a losing attitude than it is getting talent.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Muschamp is one deep on blue chip talent we are close to 3 deep working on getting 4 deep. I could care less about Vegas and spreads. We take over that game in the 3 rd quarter and roll from there. We will spread Booms D out and kill them with RPO’s.


Exactly. Kirby was our Defensive Coach for enough years to put a few rings on his finger. The man knows how to build the toughest defense in the nation, and I have no idea he's growing some monsters at UGA that are going thoroughly embarrass some SEC teams this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Exactly. Kirby was our Defensive Coach for enough years to put a few rings on his finger. The man knows how to build the toughest defense in the nation, and I have no idea he's growing some monsters at UGA that are going thoroughly embarrass some SEC teams this year.




What’s funny is the same folks would pick Bama to beat Muschamp without a thought. But are worried Kirby can’t beat him.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 16, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> he's growing some monsters at UGA that are going thoroughly embarrass some SEC teams this year.




He embarrassed quite a few SEC teams last year!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 16, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> What’s funny is the same folks would pick Bama to beat Muschamp without a thought. But are worried Kirby can’t beat him.



The odds are 80/20 the 'Cocks get curb stomped. The problem with odds is they work great until the opening kickoff.

I'm pretty sure we're going to win, I just don't want them to get the big head early on. CKS will keep them frosty all season long (I hope).


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

elfiii said:


> The odds are 80/20 the 'Cocks get curb stomped. The problem with odds is they work great until the opening kickoff.
> 
> I'm pretty sure we're going to win, I just don't want them to get the big head early on. CKS will keep them frosty all season long (I hope).


It's called discipline  You've got one job to do. Do it to 100% of your ability 100% of the time and you will reap the rewards.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 16, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's called discipline  You've got one job to do. Do it to 100% of your ability 100% of the time and you will reap the rewards.



Tell that to a college kid. I was a college kid once. Screw that. I'm goin' drankin' and chasin' skirts.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Tell that to a college kid. I was a college kid once. Screw that. I'm goin' drankin' and chasin' skirts.


I ain't seen no UGA players jump out of a plane nekkid yet, so I'm bettin they're ok.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 16, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't seen no UGA players jump out of a plane nekkid yet, so I'm bettin they're ok.



The week of 10/20 is the bye week. Keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2018)

No worries Dawgs LSwho, Auburn are our huckleberries.......


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 16, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Middle Tennessee State was better than the Vols last year.. And they went to a Bowl Game..
> 
> That makes the Vols the 4th best team in the State of Tennessee last year!


that is truly sad


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> No worries Dawgs LSwho, Auburn are our huckleberries.......


Tide is down on defense this year. Another rebuilding, trying to find a D leader on the squad. If we meet again for the SEC UGA just might have the edge, if they can stop the double threat on our Offense.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tide is down on defense this year. Another rebuilding, trying to find a D leader on the squad. If we meet again for the SEC UGA just might have the edge, if they can stop the double threat on our Offense.



Bama ain’t down there just reloading...? We are weak in the D line and that’s without any injuries. So I’m real concerned as we go down the stretch. We need a leader to emerge on defense as well with Roquan gone. Plus if Fromm gets hurt we’ll be playing with a rookie QB again. It worked last year but that usually not good for business.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Bama ain’t down there just reloading...? We are weak in the D line and that’s without any injuries. So I’m real concerned as we go down the stretch. We need a leader to emerge on defense as well with Roquan gone. Plus if Fromm gets hurt we’ll be playing with a rookie QB again. It worked last year but that usually not good for business.


Don't underestimate rookie QB's. It's worked out pretty good for us so far......except when we played those orange kitty cats from SC.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 17, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Bama ain’t down there just reloading...? We are weak in the D line and that’s without any injuries. So I’m real concerned as we go down the stretch. We need a leader to emerge on defense as well with Roquan gone. Plus if Fromm gets hurt we’ll be playing with a rookie QB again. It worked last year but that usually not good for business.



It's surprising CKS is on year 3 and the defense isn't totally stout. We do have some decent talent that just needs to be coached up. I'm thinking Smart and Tucker will get the job done and by the end of the season they will be sharp.


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 17, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> If he has any intention of beating CKS, he better do it this year, as the talent gap is approaching Grand Canyon scale.


If Butch taught me anything, talent does not a game win alone.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> If Butch taught me anything, talent does not a game win alone.



This is true, but if CKS is a good as I think he is, then the two will make a nice combination.
The question that always resides in the back corner of my mind, is he that good. If you go by his first two years he is. But that is a very small sample to draw from. If he can continue to improve, he has tremendous upside. Will there be bumps in the road? Yes and we might see some this year, just hope we can dodge most of them. Although I like messing with the Bamers, I do not think we are at their level right now. But then I dont think we are that far behind them. I have been following College football since the 50's and I have figured one thing out, and that is you can never figure out a bunch of kids not far out of high school.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 17, 2018)

Last year was last year and this years team is missing some of those pieces to be sure but we out played bama last year head to head and but for some EXTREMELY BIASED refereeing in the second half.we win that game.

For sure there are going to be bumps in the road, even Saban hits them occasionally, and this years squad may hit one with the talent loss we suffered but I think we'll do just fine and be there at the end again.

I predict another Final 4 appearance.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2018)

elfiii said:


> It's surprising CKS is on year 3 and the defense isn't totally stout. We do have some decent talent that just needs to be coached up. I'm thinking Smart and Tucker will get the job done and by the end of the season they will be sharp.


 They were missing on I state elite D linemen but that changed in this upcoming class. If Thompson hadn’t left we’d been better off but he didn’t.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

We currently have 5 RB's that could start at most school, so if anyone thinks we have an issue there is delusional.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 1, 2018)

> *Word is Holyfield is going to be #1 back*



No doubt in today's game that Swift appears to be the #1 back, at least in the 1st Qtr.  

Looks like UGA will be passing way more today than running the ball.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2018)

I believe Holyfield is #3 based on what I'm seeing.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 1, 2018)

> (10:29 - 2nd) Demetris Robertson run for 72 yds for a TD (Rodrigo Blankenship KICK)



Looks like 1st touch by Robertson is making a fine bid for #1.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 1, 2018)

Holyfield at 1, 2, 3, 4.......whatever. That was a smooth TD run for a guy I always  assumed to be a bruiser and not a finesse guy.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 1, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Holyfield at 1, 2, 3, 4.......whatever. That was a smooth TD run for a guy I always  assumed to be a bruiser and not a finesse guy.





> (4:50 - 2nd) Elijah Holyfield run for 17 yds for a TD (Rodrigo Blankenship KICK)



Radio game reports sounded like Holyfield whipped out some punishment on his opponents. 

Looks like Fields got the UGA running game going in the 2nd Qtr.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

Looking good against a much lesser opponent. That’s exactly what’s supposed to happen. Couple observations regardless of who we’re playing. D Rob is lightning, Mecole is Lightning, Fields is a beast, Tailbacks are exactly what we thought. Jury is still out on D. We’ll know more next week. Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I believe Holyfield is #3 based on what I'm seeing.



#2 based on yardage.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 2, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Muschamp ain’t Spurrier..... Kirby ain’t Richt. So, I’m not concerned about USCjr in the least. It’ll be a tough game in a tough environment but we come out on top. Muschamp has at least another year or two before he builds the depth he needs... Pay attention to LSU and Auburn... Those two games could end in a loss. Never take anyone for granted. But Boom ain’t ready to beat the Dawgs at least not yet. Go Dawgs!


SC shouldnt have beat ya'll half the time they did. Yall should beat then handily. And I don't give credit to Muschamp as a coach.  He helped drag UF down,  I doubt he builds USC up thi the success SOS did


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 2, 2018)

Y’all forget we struggle in the chicken coop
Game worries me


----------

